# Opinion on use of framing nails.



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 28, 2013)

Something I thought about today as I was sheathing a roof.

I do a lot of what I would call medium-scale remodeling. Jobs where we might do a large addition and practically rebuild the rest of the house sometimes.

Since most of this means I can't really do typical framing on the deck production style, I found using 10d commons to be a better universal choice of nails when filling my bags. I have great equipment and will typically run 16d's in my HP coil nailers. I chose 10's hand drives as they are thick and robust and I can nail shear and such as well as frame without points poking through if I forget to frog or get the angle off. Oddly, they tend to split wood far less than 16 greens. (??)

Other than specific call outs for things like stitching, would you guys ever call that out in general framing terms? Does an extra 1/4 inch make the difference?

Thanks,

Brent.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jun 28, 2013)

How many 10's for a green 16?


----------



## fatboy (Jun 28, 2013)

What does the Table say for the given application?


----------



## JMORRISON (Jun 28, 2013)

http://www.bostitch.com/xhtml/literature/GA1381_Fasteners_Guide_0909.pdf


----------



## JMORRISON (Jun 28, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> How many 10's for a green 16?


that would be one


----------

